# 2010 Sentra won't start: Fusible link???



## jcoulter317 (Jun 17, 2015)

My Sentra has run like a champ since I've had it, but all of a sudden it wouldn't start yesterday. No lights on the dash, no action when I turned the key to ACC, and if I turned the wheel in either direction, it would not lock. Jumping it gave some results, but couldn't seem to get enough juice to turn over, and got the telltale "clicking" sound after a few seconds. Dash lights got better if I let it sit with jumper cables attached, but still wouldn't turn over. Never had this problem before, and have not made any changes in the dash or under the hood. Finally, a guy I work with came over with a long metal tool and I think must have bypassed the solenoid or starter(not sure because I didn't see what he actually did), but as soon as he did it, I heard the starter crank and the engine started up perfect.

So now, a day later, and the guy who fixed it isn't available. Can someone offer me an explanation of what he did, and hopefully a diagnosis so I can get it permanently fixed? The car is once again back to square one, no crank, no juice to the dash lights, and all I get is the faint sound of door locks when I turn the key or remove the key.

I've done some research, and was initially convinced that it was the fusible link, but now I'm wondering if it could be an ignition switch, the selinoid, the starter, the alternator, or just a dead battery........or.......some combination of all of the above.

P.S. It was VERY hot here yesterday when this all started, so I guess the battery may have sweat a bit.

Any help would be GREATLY appreciated!!!


----------

